# umbrella rigs in the Ga sounds



## fishinjim88 (May 5, 2017)

I have used umbrella rigs for stripe in fresh water and was wondering how they might work in the sounds of Ga and what kind of fish might you catch


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (May 5, 2017)

I have personally never tried that.  It's a good idea, but can you work them on/in the grass and through oyster rakes?  If so, why not give it a shot?  I find that the old tried and true popping cork or a soft plastic on the bottom is most productive.  Hope this helps and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Pate55 (May 16, 2017)

I tried it in the inlet and it seemed to get tangled up when it hit the bottom. Just seemed like it was more trouble than it was worth in shallow water


----------



## fishinjim88 (May 17, 2017)

thanks just thought id ask


----------



## perryrip (May 27, 2017)

*Umbrella Rigs Inshore*

My son and I went fishing last week and he was throwing an umbrella rig for trout or anything else that would bite. It sure looked good in the water, but he didn't get a hit all day. Whereas we were catching trout and reds on single plastics most of the day. I thought he would have some luck but nothing that day.


----------



## Rich M (Jun 2, 2017)

Trout and reds have good eyes and are pretty shy of wire contraptions.  Maybe it would work in cloudy water.


----------



## Redbeard01 (Jun 2, 2017)

*umbrella rigs in  the GA sounds*

It looks like it would be irresistible coming through the water, so I have  thrown a flash mob quite a bit and have yet to get a hit from a trout or red.  Had a heck of a  hit last year fishing  near the jetties at St. Augustine and to my surprise, it ended up being one of  the larger flounder that I have  caught!!!

Redbeard


----------

